
Storex Hub: offline-first API platform for creating workflows - memexy
https://worldbrain.github.io/storex-docs/#/storex-hub/getting-started/
======
memexy
> Storex Hub is an offline-first Zapier-like API platform. With it you can
> connect any app in custom workflows, by building Wordpress-like plugins. You
> can also work with Memex data more efficiently.

